# Darton? How old?



## BigDaddy0381 (Nov 28, 2009)

I found this old Darton and was woundering if its worth anything or atleast some info on it.


----------



## uphunter (Oct 14, 2005)

79-81 or so, we sold a lot of them around $80.


----------



## BigDaddy0381 (Nov 28, 2009)

This was the first one I have ever seen. We were cleaning out some lockers and there it was busted cables and all. So I thought I would post something on it.


----------

